# Общий раздел > Чувства > Эмоции и чувства >  Крик!

## Irina

Кричать нехорошо. Но, несмотря на суровое осуждение невоспитанных крикунов, мы сами нередко кричим. На близких, на детей, на друзей. И при этом объясняем: что поделать, ДОВЕЛИ!! Бывает, кричат и на нас. Повышать голос входит в привычку. Что делать? Как научиться держать себя в руках?

----------


## Irina

Я стараюсь никогда не кричать. Но.... Если только на меня повысить голос - результат может стать непредсказуемым. Не могу себя сдержать в такой ситуации.

----------


## Asteriks

Чёрт, работа у меня такая, что дома приходится пар выпускать. Но обычно первая никогда не начинаю, а только когда мне начинают перечить. И чаще на любимых детей. На мужа чего кричать?

----------


## Akasey

А я не кричу, я спокойно пытаюсь разговаривать, ведь твоё спокойствие ещё больше выведет из равновесия твоего разгневанного собеседника 

 А на мужа кричать нельзя!!! это святые люди, ведь они Вас терпят

----------


## Irina

> А на мужа кричать нельзя!!! это святые люди, ведь они Вас терпят


Почему же нельзя? Муж он что, слабонервный? И кто кого терпит - это тоже большой вопрос.

----------


## Banderlogen

> И кто кого терпит - это тоже большой вопрос.


Друг друга терпите 

А никто от радости не кричит чтоли? Только ругаетесь? Злые вы...

----------


## Asteriks

Так и ты ж не кричишь никогда! Ха-ха-ха! Поучает он тут ещё!  От радости можно визжать)))

----------


## Banderlogen

Если это мне




> Так и ты ж не кричишь никогда! Ха-ха-ха! Поучает он тут ещё!  От радости можно визжать)))


то

- хм.. кто говорил, что я не кричу? не помню такого.
- где поучаю? кого поучаю?
- визжат дамы

----------


## Irina

> - визжат дамы


 а мужики на футболе?)))

----------


## Irina

Сегодня не то что покричала, но на пару тонов выше пообщалась. Ненавижу, когда я сижу за компом, а кто-то стоит за спиной и комментирует, особо не понимая что я делаю. РРРРРРРРРРР!!!

----------


## Sanych

А я не люблю когда смотрят через плечо, просто заглядывают - а что это ты там делаеш. Надо, спроси. Я расскажу. А высматривать сзади не надо!!!

----------


## HARON

Как и все люди иногда повышаю тон,но давно заметил,что если злюсь по настоящему--начинаю говорить тихо.Кстати мои близкие  это тоже быстро заметили

----------


## BiZ111

> Как и все люди иногда повышаю тон,но давно заметил,что если злюсь по настоящему--начинаю говорить тихо.Кстати мои близкие  это тоже быстро заметили


потому что боишься, что услышат и по ушам надают 

Последнее время приходится кричать. Нервишки сдают. Ну а как вы хотели? То птичий грипп, то козий, то кризис, задолбали уже жирные казлы у власти своими тактическими ходами этими. Ещё тут каждая шваль перед глазами маячить цифрой "2012". Хочется улететь :getImage_014:, а как тут взлетишь, когда тебя за хвост держат..Тьфу

----------


## Irina

*Ссора с любимым человеком. Он вам дорог, близок, нужен. Вы мечтали о таком, или такой всю жизнь! Желали заботиться, беречь… Ссора! Злость берет! «Он (или она) неправ! Ну, я тоже, но он же совсем неправ!» Начинаются недовольства, обвинения, повышение тона… Мы начинаем давить на человека. Казалось бы, еще вчера любили и во всем потакали, а сейчас уже наоборот давим и не предлагаем той нежности, что была. И уже чувствуем – перебор. Вот только остановиться не можем. Почему? «Я не знаю почему!Просто не могу остановиться! Несет и все!» Знакомо?*

Почему и куда нас «понесло».

Мы в течение дня сталкиваемся со многими людьми, проживаем много различных ситуаций. Все это вызывает эмоции. Иногда положительные, иногда отрицательные. К сожалению, особенно в городской среде и на работе, это отрицательные эмоции. Нас что-либо раздражает, от нас что-то требуется, а мы не успеваем все это пережить быстро и продуктивно. Эмоции копятся, а копиться бесконечно они не могут и потому, при малейшей слабинке, выходят наружу. Помните слово «накопилось»? А с нашими дорогими и любимыми мы общаемся постоянно. Нет таких двух людей, у которых совместимость во всем. Встречаются незамечающие и прощающие недостатки, но совместимых идеально просто нет. Нашей слабинкой оказываются именно они. Это и есть причина нашего «понесло». Что с этим делать? Выражать! Рисуйте, пойте, плачьте, говорите, меняйте обстановку. Негативные эмоции легко снимаются прогулками по парку или лесу, что даже лучше. Вообще, деревья вносят много положительного в нас. Мы редко к ним прикасаемся, а зря.

Но не только эмоции питают наше «понесло». Мы ведь любим себя? Любим! Не спорьте. Встречаются люди, что говорят, будто себя не любят. Они не любят в себе что-то. Это может быть характер, привычки, внешность… Да, много что можно в себе не любить. А вот себя любят все и дарят себе шоколадки, конфеты, дорогие сигары, машины, отпуска. Так вот, когда нам говорят, что мы не правы, мы, любя себя, с этим не можем так просто согласиться. Мы ведь умные? Умные. Хорошие? Очень!!!

Наши близкие не хотят нам сделать больно. Их слова не всегда корректны, но говорятся любящими нас людьми. Если нас что-то задевает, то это в нас есть. Увы! Просто мы не хотим выглядеть хуже, чем показываем себя окружающим. Обвинения в наш адрес роняют наш статус. В стремлении не потерять свой статус мы делаем много разных ошибок и причиняем обиды близким. Нам нужно быть не хуже других, и для этого мы часто готовы принизить окружающих и тем стать с ними наравне.

Что это мне там мешает?

Кто из нас любит дискомфорт? Никто. Стремясь к комфорту, люди идут на многое. Много большее, чем мы себе можем представить. Вся история человечества - это стремление к комфорту. Все войны, грабежи, убийства происходят из-за потребности в комфорте. Это может быть как комфорт во внешнем мире, так и во внутреннем.

Мы живем, работаем, ладим с собой. Вдруг кто-то говорит, что мы не правы. Все было хорошо и вдруг стало плохо. Не все плохо, совсем чуть-чуть, но мешает. Создает дискомфорт. Мы, вроде бы, уравновесили в себе все, что могли и, вдруг нет равновесия. Как мы поступаем в таких случаях? Стремимся установить равновесие. Как? Быть не хуже других. Быть не хуже, чем видим сами себя. Быть не лучше, чем видим себя. Да, да! Именно не лучше!!! «Ты сегодня хорошо выглядишь!!!» «Ой, что ты! Не выспалась, толстая, накраситься не успела…» Стремясь сохранить равновесие, мы готовы даже принизить свои, очевидные другим, достоинства. Отсутствие равновесия - это дискомфорт, а дискомфорт - это конфликт во внешнем или внутреннем мире. Нельзя смотреть на себя глазами другого человека!!! Только многими глазами. Один человек не способен адекватно оценить. Что влияет на его оценку? Да все те же эмоции, жизненные неприятности, стремление быть на одном уровне со всеми. Никогда не стоит оспаривать свои достоинства! Мы ведь умные? Умные. Хорошие? Очень!!! Кто с этим спорит больше, чем мы сами?

Василий Зайцев. ПсиПорт

----------


## Alexanderr

> давно заметил,что если злюсь по настоящему--начинаю говорить тихо.Кстати мои близкие  это тоже быстро заметили


Начинаешь говорить тихо...., берёшь топор и начинаешь его точить ?агаага

----------


## Alexanderr

А по теме - я стараюсь придерживаться такой позиции в этом вопросе-
_Гневаясь, не согрешайте._ Не всегда получается пока, правда.

----------


## Asteriks

Мои близкие, как только видят, что я рот открываю, ещё и слова не сказав, просят: "Только не кричи!"

----------


## ПаранойА

Может быть повышения голоса это своего рода самозащита. Повышаем голос, показываем что мы уже настроены агрессивно и показываем что разговор не стоит продолжать, либо лучше в данный момент нас не трогать. 
Некоторые просто не могут сдерживать себя и просто орут не понимая где это уместно, а где нет.
А я отношусь к тем: "терпение, только терпение".

----------

